# Fife shows



## kittycats84 (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone know where the fifes shows are held? thanks you xxxxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Felis Britannica - UK FIFe Cat Shows and Pedigree Registrations


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Yep, next one is Rugby November 29th & 30th*


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Yep, next one is Rugby November 29th & 30th*


Glad you said that!! need to sort Storms registration out lol xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, Lou I need to sort out which cats to take*


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

Id the Edenbridge one on 5th October a Fife show??? Thought I might pop along for a mooch as it is only about 45 minutes-ish away from me.

Louise
X


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh, yea, it is, Duh, silly me. I forgot about that one, lol. It's cause i'm not going....too far for us*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Rugby! That's right near me, will have to come and view. When can the public get in?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ooo, great. Around 10 am You'll be very welcome*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Right, thanks for that!!! Was going to go and visit the national on the 29th but long way to go for a visit so will go to the rugby show instead!!!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Haha, Lou I need to sort out which cats to take*


Just emailed breeder about my certified pedigree (in post lol) then forms going in to GCCF (i'll sort my FIFE stuff tomorrow lol) xx

who would you normally take?? xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Depends who needs what certificate wise and who is not calling ect and in show condition, lol *


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Depends who needs what certificate wise and who is not calling ect and in show condition, lol *


too many factors isn't there LOL xx i may take a couple more yet too, i'll see  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I started off with taking 1, now I can take anyhing up to 5, lol. Though thats rare...and bloody expensive*


----------

